# Federal Arborist- Central Maryland (Permanent)



## JNGWC&Tree (Oct 28, 2019)

Please follow the link to job information. All applications must be complete and received by the announcement closing date. Refer all questions to the POC in the announcement.

Thank you, and spread the word.

https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/548699200


----------



## JNGWC&Tree (Oct 30, 2019)

T


JNGWC&Tree said:


> Please follow the link to job information. All applications must be complete and received by the announcement closing date. Refer all questions to the POC in the announcement.
> 
> Thank you, and spread the word.
> 
> https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/548699200




The open to the public announcement is here https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/548742000. This is for anyone who doesn't meet the criteria in the other link.


----------

